

llgo: compiler for Go, written in Go, using LLVM compiler infrastructure - jemeshsu
https://github.com/axw/llgo

======
mkup
How does garbage collection work in this implementation?

~~~
4ad
This is an extremely immature implementation, it doesn't seem to have any GC
at all.

------
myf
gogo

